# I think I might start smokin any smokers here to give advice?



## KO88 (Mar 9, 2022)

I've (most probably) a romantic view on smoking a pipe somewhere in the woods during mushrooming and looking at stars :-D

Any tips and ideas on where to start? What pipe (I know only Peterson) should I buy and where (is there a good secondary market)? What tobacco?

ps. I've virgin langs and really hate cigarettes. Sometimes try to smoke a cigar and it blows my head off :-D Also, I have an allergy to weed (no kidding)... So looking at some ideal way how to start don't spend too much money because it's very risky if Ill continue smoking but I don't want to have a bad first try just because I don't want to spend a little more money... if you understand me...


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 9, 2022)

The cheapest pipe for best value that you can throw away if you don't like pipe smoking is a corncob. They smoke nice, and they're available for less than 10 bucks (here in the U.S.) As for a tobacco, I'd recommend swinging by a local tobacconist and telling whoever works there that you don't really know what you're doing but you'd like some recommendations. Many smoke shops will have a place for you to sit down and have a smoke as well, so that could be a good chance for you to taste a few tobaccos and also get some practice and maybe lessons on how to pack a pipe and light it.


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2022)

The answer was going to be Big Green Egg but then you asked the wrong question...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 9, 2022)

As someone who smoked for about 30 years and yes dabbled in pipe smoking, the answer is don't. Cure your romantic throw back notions by going barefoot, wearing bibbies and chewing a wheat stalk.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 9, 2022)

looking at the stars after eating some magic mushrooms is far more romantic than smoking.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Mar 9, 2022)

Pipes are rough, no filtration, and they use the harshest and crappiest tobacco for pipe tobacco too. Lots of tar, lots of bite in my experience, which is admittedly limited. I'd recommend as long a stem as you can tolerate, and just portioning up your favorite cigar into plugs and smoking that when the urge strikes you. I think its the best of all possible worlds. For what its worth I only smoke 2-4 cigars a year, so maybe I'm not all that adept. Cigarettes filled with pipe or cigar filler aren't too bad.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 9, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> no filtration


You can buy filtered pipes


----------



## Mikeadunne (Mar 9, 2022)

just don't


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Mar 9, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> You can buy filtered pipes



True enough.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 9, 2022)

KO88 said:


> ...I've virgin langs and really hate cigarettes. Sometimes try to smoke a cigar and it blows my head off :-D Also, I have an allergy to weed (no kidding)...


Sounds like smoking anything is the last thing you need to be thinking about.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Mar 10, 2022)

Don’t do it. No good reason to start and many reasons not to.


----------



## sansho (Mar 10, 2022)

i hate cigarettes, but pipe tobacco can be very tasty. i never inhaled when i did it. imo the condition of your lungs is irrelevant. it's a flavor thing. i also never got a nicotine buzz from it.

the problem is it's annoying af to set up and maintain. you have to (or at least you should) clean out the stupid pipe every time with pipe cleaner brushes. moisture from combustion builds up in the pipe. nasty pipe juice. and eventually it starts gurgling and may even get in your mouth. and you have to lug your stupid pipe kit around. big enough to hold the pipe, pipe cleaners, tools, and probably a few tins of tobacco. it gets bulky. really imo it's messy business and too much effort for me to bother with it anymore.

but when you have good tobacco, and it's burning just right, man. i think it's much easier to appreciate than cigars (unless we're talking expensive and hard(er) to get ones), and it costs a lot less. imho overall the best tobacco experience out there.

here's one i used to enjoy:

davidoff flake medallions

my tobacco is probably all old and dried out, but typing all of this is making me want to give it another try for old time's sake.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 10, 2022)

Why deliberately pick up a bad habbit? It's not good for you, why start.


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> Sounds like smoking anything is the last thing you need to be thinking about.


Yeah yet still it catches me. I know it's not clever or good move.  But common havining 30 high-end knives and 30 Jnats as home cook is nonsense too


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

I will look around if there's any pipe shop and will eventually see if I give it a try...
They will tell me what's the different between straight pipes and “J” pipes show me some “light” tobacco etc.
Or I'll maybe just buy 2-3 cigars as my year stocks


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 10, 2022)

KO88 said:


> Yeah yet still it catches me. I know it's not clever or good move.  But common havining 30 high-end knives and 30 Jnats as home cook is nonsense too


But high-end knives don't hurt your health or make you stink.


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> But high-end knives don't hurt your health or make you stink.


Both disagree 
Sometimes use cut yourself and when sharpening I usually lost skin on tips of my fingers. Also very messy business hands are dirty nails dirty... Also some stones have strange ...


----------



## chefwp (Mar 10, 2022)

This is not where I thought this question was going, came here to recommend starting small and cheap with like a Coleman or Realcook cheap capsule-type smoker. I remember when I first got mine I called my dad and said, "if you have excess jalapenos from your garden, I think we should try smoking them." There was a long pause on the phone before he replied, "we ain't smoking my peppers you idiot." It took me a minute to get the core of our misunderstanding...  "not in a pipe, dad, in my smoker to eat!" We never did get there...


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

chefwp said:


> This is not where I thought this question was going, came here to recommend starting small and cheap with like a Coleman or Realcook cheap capsule-type smoker. I remember when I first got mine I called my dad and said, "if you have excess jalapenos from your garden, I think we should try smoking them." There was a long pause on the phone before he replied, "we ain't smoking my peppers you idiot." It took me a minute to get the core of our misunderstanding...  "not in a pipe, dad, in my smoker to eat!" We never did get there...


I had to read it twice. Totally got it like your pops. Maybe because I've mustache and love sandals (when cold all you need is socks)...


----------



## Runner_up (Mar 10, 2022)

I love smoking a pipe. I go through periods where I will have one or multiple bowls a day, and then periods where I just can't seem to find the time. I haven't smoked a bowl since Christmas time but I hope to change that this weekend. I don't smoke cigarettes, and it's been years since I've had a cigar, but I'm sure I will again at some point if one is offered to me. 

As noted above a great way to get started is with a corncob pipe. They are cheap and smoke well, even after all these years I often prefer them to a briar - and am not alone in that opinion. Make sure to get a missouri meerschaum and not come cheap knock of crap. 

I recommend the pipes magazine forums (do a google search) as there is a lot of helpful info. 

Most folks start with what's referred to as "aromatic" tobacco. This is heavily scented to smell good for others, and offers little taste or satisfaction. These tobaccos also tend to burn hot and wet and can cause some tongue bite. Also do some reading on "English" blends, along with "Viginia", "Perique" and "Latakia" tobaccos. 

With all tobaccos it's generally helpful to dry them a little, and make sure to draw from the pipe slowly, and infrequently. Really just trying to keep the tobacco smoldering, not burning. It's important to note that with pipe smoking you are not supposed to inhale. Just draw into your mouth, and possibly exhale through your nose if so inclined. 

Pipe smoking takes some time to learn, and there is definitely a curve for most folks. I smoke in our office with an intake fan pulling air through a carbon scrubber and there is no scent. I am surprised to hear how many folks like the smell of my tobaccos - many have fond memories of their grandpa, or it reminds them of a campfire. I get lots of interested questions from folks as I often enjoy a pipe will walking my dog in the warmer seasons. 



MSicardCutlery said:


> Pipes are rough, no filtration, and they use the harshest and crappiest tobacco for pipe tobacco too. Lots of tar, lots of bite in my experience, which is admittedly limited. I'd recommend as long a stem as you can tolerate, and just portioning up your favorite cigar into plugs and smoking that when the urge strikes you.



I'm going to disagree with all of this, except for the last bit. If correctly smoked, a pipe is much more gentle than cigarette or cigar smoking, as the temperature of the burning tobacco is lower. If your pipe is smoking hot and it is rough or it burns your mouth you're pulling on it too frequently or there's too much moisture.

Often, pipe tobaccco is extremely high quality, on par with or exceeding that which is used in many cigars. There certainly is cheap stuff that comes in a plastic pouch at a gas station (see above about "aromatic" tobaccos), but tinned tobacco is generally expensive, and of very high quality depending on your brand of choice. 

I would steer clear of a super long stem if one is learning - they can build up moisture, leading to a hot burning pipe and tongue burn. 

Smoking a well chosen cigar plug from a pipe is awesome, though. 





I rotate through a few.





This one is from before WWII. Still smokes like a dream.





Peterson Early Morning Pipe or Capstan might be a nice place to start as they are mild.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Mar 10, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> I love smoking a pipe. I go through periods where I will have one or multiple bowls a day, and then periods where I just can't seem to find the time. I haven't smoked a bowl since Christmas time but I hope to change that this weekend. I don't smoke cigarettes, and it's been years since I've had a cigar, but I'm sure I will again at some point if one is offered to me.
> 
> As noted above a great way to get started is with a corncob pipe. They are cheap and smoke well, even after all these years I often prefer them to a briar - and am not alone in that opinion. Make sure to get a missouri meerschaum and not come cheap knock of crap.
> 
> ...




I see. I concede my ignorance. Personally speaking the only pipe specific tobacco I've ever had is aromatic pipe tobacco, I have however smoked a few bowls worth of deconstructed cigar tobacco, as well as some home grown tobacco. 

When I said that the crappiest tobacco is used for pipe fill, I made that statement from the perspective of aromatic tobacco encompassing all of it. I discovered while doing reading on the subject of growing growing tobacco that pipe tobacco was generally made with the lowest quality, and lowest grade tobacco that could not be used for cigarettes. If you dry the aromatic juice out of flavored tobacco and smoke it plain you get a pretty good idea of what the quality of the base mixture is. 

There are going to be exceptions, but having been put off by the lower tiered stuff, and the price of tobacco being what it is in Canada I never invested in anything more expensive, like the English blends. I found that cigars gave a cooler smoke, with less bite than a pipe, without the flavor depravation of a cigarette filter, so that's what I settled on. I also admit I only tried pipe smoking a little over a dozen times before I lost interest. 

In any case some air cured Virgina Gold mixed with Monte Calme Brun is a wonderful smoke, and homegrown tobacco is a whole other experience altogether.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2022)

KO88 said:


> I've (most probably) a romantic view on smoking a pipe somewhere in the woods during mushrooming and looking at stars :-D
> 
> Any tips and ideas on where to start? What pipe (I know only Peterson) should I buy and where (is there a good secondary market)? What tobacco?
> 
> ps. I've virgin langs and really hate cigarettes. Sometimes try to smoke a cigar and it blows my head off :-D Also, I have an allergy to weed (no kidding)... So looking at some ideal way how to start don't spend too much money because it's very risky if Ill continue smoking but I don't want to have a bad first try just because I don't want to spend a little more money... if you understand me...



Try getting a smoker and doing a brisket or ribs instead


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeff said:


> Try getting a smoker and doing a brisket or ribs instead


See your point and must say: Love it!


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> I love smoking a pipe. I go through periods where I will have one or multiple bowls a day, and then periods where I just can't seem to find the time. I haven't smoked a bowl since Christmas time but I hope to change that this weekend. I don't smoke cigarettes, and it's been years since I've had a cigar, but I'm sure I will again at some point if one is offered to me.
> 
> As noted above a great way to get started is with a corncob pipe. They are cheap and smoke well, even after all these years I often prefer them to a briar - and am not alone in that opinion. Make sure to get a missouri meerschaum and not come cheap knock of crap.
> 
> ...



Mate, this is what I was wanting! Btw your pipes are  It's so beautiful!


----------



## o_in_nyc (Mar 10, 2022)

I was in a friend's kitchen while he was preparing a 5 star meal and his mom was complaining about her smoking habit. As she said that, she pulled out a pack of cigarettes, put one to her lips and then tossed the pack on their butcher block kitchen table. Without missing a beat, my buddy picked up a serious cleaver and loudly chopped the pack in half. And then turned back to his cassoulet...


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

This is probably the heaviest I got... Pipe even with the hand wouldn't be much of a problem... But wife is tiny and the knife is on the top shelf... True is that she can get easily furious...


----------



## Greenbriel (Mar 10, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> But high-end knives don't ... make you stink.


So you've never bought a knife from JNS?


----------



## Bodine (Mar 10, 2022)

Quit smoking cigs 15 years ago, high end cigars 10 years ago, I read this thread and miss it, my Lungs on the other hand do not.
For me, tobacco was very addictive, walk carefully into the abyss.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2022)

KO88 said:


> This is probably the heaviest I got... Pipe even with the hand wouldn't be much of a problem... But wife is tiny and the knife is on the top shelf... True is that she can get easily furious...
> View attachment 169370




Is that a Dory knife?
(background of photo)


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeff said:


> Is that a Dory knife?
> (background of photo)


Yeah fish look pretty scared


----------



## KO88 (Mar 10, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> ....
> 
> Peterson Early Morning Pipe or Capstan might be a nice place to start as they are mild.



I found this for 15$ 








Dýmka MM / BC Corn Cob pipe kukuřice


Missouri Corn Corn Cob Pipes. Kukuřičná dýmka




www.dymky-online.cz





and they have the morning tobacco for almost 20$

What else do I need? Czech pipe tool (I had to  ) and pipe cleaners... That's it?


----------



## Skylar303 (Mar 10, 2022)

KO88 said:


> I've (most probably) a romantic view on smoking a pipe somewhere in the woods during mushrooming and looking at stars :-D
> 
> Any tips and ideas on where to start? What pipe (I know only Peterson) should I buy and where (is there a good secondary market)? What tobacco?
> 
> ps. I've virgin langs and really hate cigarettes. Sometimes try to smoke a cigar and it blows my head off :-D Also, I have an allergy to weed (no kidding)... So looking at some ideal way how to start don't spend too much money because it's very risky if Ill continue smoking but I don't want to have a bad first try just because I don't want to spend a little more money... if you understand me...


FWIW, you don't inhale cigars either they are not like a big cigarette.  Probably why it blew your head off, unless I interpreted that wrong.

I used to smoke 2+ packs of camel wides a day. And dabbled with pipe smoking. I wasn't sure where to start either, went to my local tobacco shop and they gave quite a few starter friendly options. And grabbed a few oz's of loose cut tobacco. (Lasted like a year or more) 

Everyone so far has made valid points whether to or not. My opinion is, I hate the phrase to a ,T, but it fits. "You only live once" (so make it shorter by smoking... j/k) But nah good quality tobacco it's probably one of the safer ways IMO to smoke.


----------



## Skylar303 (Mar 10, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> I love smoking a pipe. I go through periods where I will have one or multiple bowls a day, and then periods where I just can't seem to find the time. I haven't smoked a bowl since Christmas time but I hope to change that this weekend. I don't smoke cigarettes, and it's been years since I've had a cigar, but I'm sure I will again at some point if one is offered to me.
> 
> As noted above a great way to get started is with a corncob pipe. They are cheap and smoke well, even after all these years I often prefer them to a briar - and am not alone in that opinion. Make sure to get a missouri meerschaum and not come cheap knock of crap.
> 
> ...


Lovely little collection.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Mar 11, 2022)

Can't believe nobody said it yet, but try order some knives from JNS and open the package carefully. Best smoke I have had in a while. 

Bonus point passing off the knife on BST (or not)


----------



## Skylar303 (Mar 11, 2022)

KO88 said:


> I found this for 15$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never tried corncobs but depending how much use it will see, they will burn through eventually. So instead I got a synthetic classic style pipe. I forget the name of them though. (Was over 15 years ago.) But one of those might be a valid option as well. Main thing is you want one that breaks down from the bowl and neck? (Sorry it's early, brain farting...) Just easier to clean than a single peice. Edit - I think the ones I'm talking about were $20-$25. I can snap a pic if you want but like I said just your 'basic style'. 

Pipe, tobacco, tool, and cleaners is all you should need to start. And of course a lighter or preferably matches. Don't use a Zippo, you'll taste fluid. GL.


----------



## Runner_up (Mar 11, 2022)

Many folks are smoking corn cobs that are 5, 10, 15, 20+ years old. I've had mine for 5 with no issue (when I'm smoking, it gets smoked a lot, too). Missouri Meerschaum also has a line with a solid wood bottom so they won't burn out.

No reason a corn cob shouldn't last a long, long time. (They're also like 12 bucks so...)


----------



## Grayswandir (Mar 11, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> I love smoking a pipe. I go through periods where I will have one or multiple bowls a day, and then periods where I just can't seem to find the time. I haven't smoked a bowl since Christmas time but I hope to change that this weekend. I don't smoke cigarettes, and it's been years since I've had a cigar, but I'm sure I will again at some point if one is offered to me.
> 
> As noted above a great way to get started is with a corncob pipe. They are cheap and smoke well, even after all these years I often prefer them to a briar - and am not alone in that opinion. Make sure to get a missouri meerschaum and not come cheap knock of crap.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Nicely written.

I was wondering, I'm fond of the aroma of pipe tobacco. When I was growing up in the 70's, a lot of the older men in my neighborhood smoked pipes. Sadly they've all passed away, and with them, that beautiful aroma of pipe smoke. I was really fond of the cherry pipe tobaccos that one of my old neighbors used to smoke.

Is there a higher quality cherry tobacco you might recommend? I was also looking at one of those meerschaum corn cob pipes, a smaller one, unless a smaller bowl might have some drawbacks over a larger, deeper bowl?

Thank you.


----------



## DSChief (Mar 14, 2022)

unfortunately your thinking about starting, at a time when
the pipe smoking world is on the verge of dying out.Most
of the Classic blends have gone under or have been 
out of stock for months.
Myself, I burning through leaf bought back in 2008.
at it's highest my stash weighed in at about 30+ lbs.
if you do a forum search for
"Pipe smokers,any on here" you will get a thread from Feb. of 2013


----------



## scrappy (Mar 19, 2022)

As an ex-smoker, my advice would be don’t start. It’s simply not worth it. It’s not romantic. You get addicted, you stink, you cough, and sometimes, you die. Hate to be a party pooper. Don’t do it.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 19, 2022)

As a former smoker myself, I've become one of those prudes that despise anything tobacco.



> You get addicted, you stink, you cough, and sometimes, you die.


 Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## inferno (Mar 19, 2022)

KO88 said:


> What else do I need? Czech pipe tool (I had to  ) and pipe cleaners... That's it?



a bag of weed?


----------



## KO88 (Mar 19, 2022)

inferno said:


> a bag of weed?


seriously I'm allergic to weed!


----------



## KO88 (Apr 1, 2022)

Here we go!
Where to start? What pipe and what tobacco?


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 1, 2022)

KO88 said:


> Here we go!
> Where to start? What pipe and what tobacco?
> View attachment 172987



Oh Snap! That's awesome. Start with the corncob, very forgiving and very enjoyable. If it has a filter, remove it.

The early morning pipe is the place to start. It is very mellow, both in taste and aroma. I love capstan navy flake you have there, but it can kind of leave a cigarette like smell. Remember, puff slowly and gently, and don't inhale. If it goes out, that's ok. It's like sharpening a knife - one shouldn't be in a rush. 

Learning to pack a pipe well takes some practice. You might want to open a tobacco and take some out to let it dry for an hour before to pack it and light (just set it on a piece of paper). 

Some lovely tobaccos you have there. I'll probably enjoy a bowl of nightcap myself with the pooch on our evening walk.


----------



## Michi (Apr 1, 2022)

For the people who don't speak German, "Rauchen ist tödlich" means "Smoking is deadly".


----------



## sansho (Apr 1, 2022)

the warning label is missing the full color tar&cancer lung graphic. how irresponsible!


----------



## KO88 (Apr 16, 2022)

OK how should I cram this tobacco??? It's like little Strings...


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 17, 2022)

KO88 said:


> OK how should I cram this tobacco??? It's like little Strings...



Just rub it to be a little more fine. You can tear the strands up.


----------



## Terryy (Apr 21, 2022)

Smoking is not romantic. When you want to kiss someone you like after smoking - it is not romantic at all. Being addicted by nicotine - it is not romantic. These words I had to say to myself 10 years ago... I started from smoking on my balcony, looking on the forest - that view was so amazing. Then my partner wanted to try smoking to be closer with me. Now he is so addicted, he can't start his day without nicotine.

Anyway, it is your decision to start smoke, and nobody here can't convince you. But you should now about the effects. 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Michi (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm a reformed smoker. I know, there is nothing worse than someone like me. But, as someone who has been through it all (for over a little over forty years), my advice is to stay clear. Not that my advice will help, I know


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes, don't smoke! 

Funny how folks don't have much of an issue with alcohol, poor nutrition, or lack of exercise. In fact nowadays they tell us being obese is beautiful (there's even whack jobs out there pushing this idea that you can be very obese and healthy at the same time). I'd imagine many members here enjoy alcohol with some frequency. Heck, I'd love to see a show of hands of who had fast/junk food in the last week. But mention smoking and oh boy, everyone's a doctor.

For all the members here saying "I used to be a smoker" - sounds like y'all were smoking cigarettes, which are the devil. Definitely don't smoke cigarettes kids. They are filled with nasty, nasty chemicals to make them hit you stronger, make you addicted, and make it hard to quit.

But a pipe is different (Generally very high quality tobacco with no carcinogenic additive/filler like cigarettes + pipe smoke is not inhaled).

I think we can let the OP make their own choices - besides, they asked for advice on how to smoke a pipe - not your opinions on it.


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 22, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> Yes, don't smoke!
> 
> Funny how folks don't have much of an issue with alcohol, poor nutrition, or lack of exercise. In fact nowadays they tell us being obese is beautiful (there's even whack jobs out there pushing this idea that you can be obese and healthy at the same time). I'd imagine many members here enjoy alcohol with some frequency. Heck, I'd love to see a show of hands of who had fast/junk food in the last week. But mention smoking and oh boy, everyone's a doctor.
> 
> ...



Personally, for me the difference is in how it affects others.

Smoking will shorten life of your loved ones and random strangers, not just you. Eating too much does not do that. 

Alchohol can do damage indirectly by affecting people to cause hard to others, but not guaranteed. Smoking is.


----------



## Michi (Apr 22, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> However, smoking a pipe is different.


Indeed. You get to die of throat or tongue cancer instead of lung cancer.



Runner_up said:


> I think we can let the OP make their own choices - besides, they asked for advice on how to smoke a pipe - not your opinions on it.


True. The OP is free to kill himself in any way he chooses. Jump off a bridge, take an OD of heroin, take Radium drops, or smoke a pipe.

Regardless, I'm offering my opinion anyway.

Michi.

PS: I'm flabbergasted at this. It's almost like advocating that people shouldn't wear a seatbelt, or shouldn't get a Covid vaccine…


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 22, 2022)

Dhoff said:


> Personally, for me the difference is in how it affects others.
> 
> Smoking will shorten life of your loved ones and random strangers, not just you. Eating too much does not do that.
> 
> Alchohol can do damage indirectly by affecting people to cause hard to others, but not guaranteed. Smoking is.



Fair and valid point about how smoking affects others. I recommend enjoying a pipe outside (or in a highly filtered environment) in solitude. 

Generally enjoying a pipe is a pretty solitary and stationary activity, unless if you're around other folks smoking (in which case a moot point I suppose). 

Unless you're smoking a pipe 24/7, in a one room unventilated apartment with all the windows closed, I don't think your loved ones are going to suffer too much.


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 22, 2022)

Michi said:


> True. The OP is free to kill himself in any way he chooses. Jump off a bridge, take and OD of heroin, take Radium drops, or smoke a pipe.
> 
> PS: I'm flabbergasted at this. It's almost like advocating that people shouldn't wear a seatbelt, or shouldn't get a Covid vaccine…



And I'm flabbergasted by how dramatic you are. 

Cheers,


----------



## Michi (Apr 22, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> Unless you're smoking a pipe 24/7, in a one room unventilated apartment with all the windows closed, I don't think your loved ones are going to suffer too much.


That's the eternal fallacy of the smoker. It is only after I stopped smoking that I realised how extremely obnoxious that smell actually is. It smells _bad_. From ten meters away, five minutes after the smoker had a smoke.

PS: I know. I have a wife who smokes.


----------



## sansho (Apr 22, 2022)

of course the best advice is don't smoke.

but idk, i kind of like a whiff of cigar or pipe. cigarettes are gross though.
still, i wouldn't want to be roommates with an _indoor_ cigar or pipe smoker.


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 22, 2022)

Michi said:


> That's the eternal fallacy of the smoker. It is only after I stopped smoking that I realised how extremely obnoxious that smell actually is. It smells _bad_. From ten meters away, five minutes after the smoker had a smoke.
> 
> PS: I know. I have a wife who smokes.



(I was more talking about the health concerns regarding 2nd or 3rd hand smoke, and less about the smell)

But I agree that cigarette smoke smell is the absolute worst. Especially once it becomes stale. I hate cigarette smoke and the way it lingers. I do truly hope your wife can quit one day.

Pipe smoke smells lovely, however


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 22, 2022)

sansho said:


> of course the best advice is don't smoke.
> 
> but idk, i kind of like a whiff of cigar or pipe. cigarettes are gross though.
> still, i wouldn't want to be roommates with an _indoor_ cigar or pipe smoker.



100% I wouldn't want to live with an indoor smoker. Especially cigar smoke is much more pungent and strong (as it's much more tobacco being burned).


----------



## sansho (Apr 22, 2022)

maybe i'm wrong, but i don't think having an occasional cigar or pipe is such a big deal. i haven't had either in years, but i wouldn't feel guilty about doing it every now and then. it can taste pretty good, and i've never felt a buzz from either. seems like it has pretty low addiction potential.

i totally believe that doing it daily or weekly for an extended period of time could increase oral cancer risk. but as a treat a few times a year? idk


----------



## Michi (Apr 22, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> Pipe smoke smells lovely, however


That, by and large, I can agree with. It does smell rather nice.


----------



## KO88 (Apr 22, 2022)

I must say it s kinda fun to smoke the pipe but what s the cool thing about is the part before you smoke. For me as a smoking anything virgin it s pretty dificult to prepare the pipe for nice a smoke... 

I think I will smoke once a week at the best so I dont worry much about health issue I guess that living in the city centre might have similar effect...

What I wanted to say and what is the thing what like about it that its a lot about skill. Also I love fire and technically you trying to make perfect mini fire...

last what I want to say kids, DONT DO DRUGS!

ps. in my case more dangerous is drinking beer and wine :-D but at least I ve rule that if I want to drink any alcohol I have to do some sport or jogg or any moving over standard...


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 22, 2022)

At least some studies do show cigars and pipe smoke to be nearly identical in increased risk of death caused by cancer.

at best there is slightly less risk than with cigarettes but that is not clear.









Association Between Exclusive Pipe Smoking and Mortality From Cancer and Other Diseases


Abstract. Background: Although many studies have examined the adverse health effects of pipe smoking combined with other forms of tobacco use, few have included




academic.oup.com


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Apr 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> As someone who smoked for about 30 years and yes dabbled in pipe smoking, the answer is don't. Cure your romantic throw back notions by going barefoot, wearing bibbies and chewing a wheat stalk.



What he said. I smoked for over 40 years and I have this advice: Don't.


----------



## Bodine (Apr 22, 2022)

Since I posted on page one, a spot has been found on my left lower lobe. Soon I will have major surgery to remove it and have a biopsy done. Requires a 7 day stay in the hospital. Poor nurses, they 'will want me gone sooner than that.
Buzz Kill


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Apr 22, 2022)

Bodine said:


> Since I posted on page one, a spot has been found on my left lower lobe. Soon I will have major surgery to remove it and have a biopsy done. Requires a 7 day stay in the hospital. Poor nurses, they 'will want me gone sooner than that.
> Buzz Kill




Sorry to hear that man. I had prostate cancer ten years ago yet here I am. All is not lost. Godspeed.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 22, 2022)

Bodine said:


> Since I posted on page one, a spot has been found on my left lower lobe. Soon I will have major surgery to remove it and have a biopsy done. Requires a 7 day stay in the hospital. Poor nurses, they 'will want me gone sooner than that.
> Buzz Kill



All my best for you and your family friend. One step at a time.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Apr 22, 2022)

Bodine said:


> Since I posted on page one, a spot has been found on my left lower lobe. Soon I will have major surgery to remove it and have a biopsy done. Requires a 7 day stay in the hospital. Poor nurses, they 'will want me gone sooner than that.
> Buzz Kill



Sorry to hear that and I hope all goes well. I had a scare about a year ago... dentist found a lesion under my tongue. I was sent to an oral surgeon - all the while fearing I may have had cancer of the tongue - and the surgeon said that even though I quit smoking 30 years ago, I was still at much higher risk for mouth cancers. Luckily, my lesion was benign and went away on its own, but it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## KO88 (Apr 22, 2022)

Bodine said:


> Since I posted on page one, a spot has been found on my left lower lobe. Soon I will have major surgery to remove it and have a biopsy done. Requires a 7 day stay in the hospital. Poor nurses, they 'will want me gone sooner than that.
> Buzz Kill


Wish u quick full recovery!


----------



## KO88 (Apr 22, 2022)

I forgot to say I love fatty food. I mean lard a lot of fatty pork etc. So I'm more or less in ketosis mainly I don't like stuff like potatoes 
The good thing is I'm in normal shape. I do exercise on daily basis. But have really high cholesterol (like around 8) I mean both LDL and HDL...
You guys still think that 1 pipe a week might be THE problem?


----------



## mgardiner (Apr 22, 2022)

KO88 said:


> I've (most probably) a romantic view on smoking a pipe somewhere in the woods during mushrooming and looking at stars :-D
> 
> Any tips and ideas on where to start? What pipe (I know only Peterson) should I buy and where (is there a good secondary market)? What tobacco?
> 
> ps. I've virgin langs and really hate cigarettes. Sometimes try to smoke a cigar and it blows my head off :-D Also, I have an allergy to weed (no kidding)... So looking at some ideal way how to start don't spend too much money because it's very risky if Ill continue smoking but I don't want to have a bad first try just because I don't want to spend a little more money... if you understand me...



And here I thought you were starting a thread on COOKING in a smoker. I was getting ready to go all Traeger and Pit Boss on yer ass....

MAG


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 23, 2022)

KO88 said:


> I forgot to say I love fatty food. I mean lard a lot of fatty pork etc. So I'm more or less in ketosis mainly I don't like stuff like potatoes
> The good thing is I'm in normal shape. I do exercise on daily basis. But have really high cholesterol (like around 8) I mean both LDL and HDL...
> You guys still think that 1 pipe a week might be THE problem?




Yes 

Id be a hell of a lot more scared of cancer than diabetes. Considering the impact on proteins regulating proper cell growth I would run away screaming.

Anyhow, think all has been said and done, only posted first time to shed light on my view of smoking being different as it affects surroundings (aka other humans). The most extreme case being pregnant smokers. take one look at a ultrasound made during smoking and tell me that it aint pure poison.

Over and out 

Btw ppl only care and argue because they want the best for you, myself included.


----------



## KO88 (Apr 23, 2022)

mgardiner said:


> And here I thought you were starting a thread on COOKING in a smoker. I was getting ready to go all Traeger and Pit Boss on yer ass....
> 
> MAG


OK come on. Recipe for juicy cheese hotlinks?


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 23, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> But high-end knives don't hurt your health or make you stink.


Unless you’re high on pipe smoke and cut your finger off.


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 23, 2022)

sansho said:


> maybe i'm wrong, but i don't think having an occasional cigar or pipe is such a big deal. i haven't had either in years, but i wouldn't feel guilty about doing it every now and then. it can taste pretty good, and i've never felt a buzz from either. seems like it has pretty low addiction potential.
> 
> i totally believe that doing it daily or weekly for an extended period of time could increase oral cancer risk. but as a treat a few times a year? idk



I do think you’re right about this but I just don’t understand why someone would want to start something that they know is bad for their health. I personally have never smoked tobacco, although I did smoke pot in high school for a couple of years. Now a days that stuff is so powerful I can’t get near it. Anyway, my point is that you may be able to smoke a pipe on occasion and be just fine. And it probably won’t hurt you at all. But, you may end up really liking it, getting addicted and dying from it down the road because you can’t stop. Of course it’s up to you.


----------



## Michi (Apr 23, 2022)

Nicotine is highly addictive. It doesn't take long at all before you reach a point where you get really nervous and anxious if you don't get a smoke soon. For me, I think it only took about three or four weeks after I started smoking that the addiction had set in.

There are very few people who can have an occasional smoke only and then leave it alone again for a few weeks.


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 23, 2022)

Effects of nicotine, amount absorbed, and rate of absorption are completely different when comparing cigarette smoking to enjoying a pipe. Comparing the two is kind of like thinking you're really knowledgeable on Japanese knives because you have a global.

Caffeine is highly addictive. It doesn't take long at all before you reach a point where you get really nervous and anxious if you don't get a coffee/energy drink/soda. 

(I average a bowl a week, and go months where I just can't find the time and simply don't get to enjoy my pipe. No one's getting addicted off of one pipe a week)


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 24, 2022)

Runner_up said:


> Effects of nicotine, amount absorbed, and rate of absorption are completely different when comparing cigarette smoking to enjoying a pipe. Comparing the two is kind of like thinking you're really knowledgeable on Japanese knives because you have a global.
> 
> Caffeine is highly addictive. It doesn't take long at all before you reach a point where you get really nervous and anxious if you don't get a coffee/energy drink/soda.
> 
> (I average a bowl a week, and go months where I just can't find the time and simply don't get to enjoy my pipe. No one's getting addicted off of one pipe a week)



And yet I cannot help myself though I thought I would not post more.

Yes, people can get addicted by smoking once a week... In fact there is a genetic variant in the DNMT3B gene related to nicotine that makes it immensely hard to stop once started and much more likely to get addicted.

As the article I posted a link to and numerous other sources show pipe smoke is nearly at or at the level of cigarrettes and cigars in regards to detriment to health.

As for the rate of nicotine uptake, I do not know and would very much like to read more if you have some good sources


----------



## KO88 (Apr 24, 2022)

Ok we will see where it goes 
I must say I have no problem from drinking 1+ bottle of wine everyday to not drink alcohol for 1/4 of year. 
I was also heavy drinker of coffee (like 7 espressos a day) and one day I said no more and it s over 10years now I dont drink coffee…
Or also had sex on regular basis and after second kid… 

What I like is the taste I love open fire BBQ smoked bacon etc. and cigars are too strong for me…


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 24, 2022)

My smoking was Pakalolo liked the high. Haven't smoked it in years. I hate cigarette smell & cigars. Pipes not so bad. Father smoked a pipe. Some pipes are beautiful. 

It had been so rough on smokers no public places in Hawaii. When go walking often smell 
Pakalolo smoke like that sweet smell. Of coarse smell is related to emotional experience 
Father smoking pipe, gasoline meant going on a trip. Pakalolo good times.


----------

